# Newbies, read this before you post a question!



## MarPassion

*For all the newbies out there here's a great Grow Guide that helps you with all the basic growing questions. *​ 
*Please read this page before you have any questions about growing. *

*Thank you.* 



>>> *Click Here To Open Up The Grow Guide* <<<



​


*TABLE OF CONTENTS:*


OVERVIEW GENETICS AND THE PLANT 

INDOORS AND OUTDOORS - CONSTANT HARVEST STRATEGY 

PLANTING INDOORS 

SHELF GROWING 

LIGHT 

SEA OF GREEN 

GERMINATION 

VEGETATIVE GROWTH 

FLOWERING 

HYDROPONICS 

RECYCLING 

PLANTING OUTDOORS 

GUERRILLA GARDENING 

SOIL GROWING 

PLANT FOOD AND NUTRIENTS 

PH AND FERTILIZERS 

FOLAIR FEEDING 

CO2 

VENTING 

TEMPERATURE 

PESTS 

TRANSPLANTING 

EARLY SEXING 

REGENERATION 

PRUNING 

HARVESTING AND DRYING 

CLONING 

BREEDING 

SINSEMILLIA 

SINSE SEEDS 

ODORS AND NEGATIVE IONS 

OXYGEN 

SAFETY AND PRIVACY 

DISTILLED WATER 

BIRTH CONTROL PILLS 

SEED AND BUD STORAGE 

A FINAL COMMENT


----------



## cincy boy

Thanx Mar no more funny questions  haha


----------



## wanna_go_get_high

Thanx very handy..lol


----------



## lungs

thanks for the info marpassion


----------



## xlabarba

cool-thanks


----------



## hoppystalker

well thankyou very much for this , very handy.


----------



## brianoblivion

This is really cool! everything explained. Brilliant.


----------



## bismarck

I use this file for help: *The Cannabis Grow Bible by Greg Green.pdf*

http://mm.hyperreal.info/e-books/The_Cannabis_Grow_Bible_by_Greg_Green.pdf

If you don't like to read here is something to watch:
*
I Grow Chronic! (Cannabis Hydro Cultivation by Mr. Green).avi *
(720Mb divx file and you can find it on eMule, no copyright law broken)


----------



## newgreenthumb

I greatly appreciate the time and effort you put into this guide.  It has kept me from mistakes I was about to make.


----------



## jcburton13

As a "NEWBIE" here I'm impressed with the amount of information contained herein.  I once had a book entitled POT ART.  Anyone heard of it?  I picked my copy up in N.O.  Alas it disappeared many years ago. It contained a lot of info on history,cultivation,politics,medical studies and some very interesting recipies.  If anyone knows the whereabouts of this book let us know.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED

"I believe that God left certain drugs growing naturally upon our planet to help speed up and facilitate our evolution. OK, not the most popular idea ever expressed. Either that or you're all real high and agreeing with me in the only way you can. They lie about marijuana. Tell you pot-smoking makes you unmotivated. Lie! When you're high, you can do everything you normally do just as well ... you just realize that it's not worth the ******* effort. There is a difference." Bill Hicks{BISMARK}


Marijuana is not a drug. Drugs are man made. Callin mj a drug is like agreeing to the illegalization of mj.
_______________________________________________________________________
PLANT  LOVE AND SEEDS ACROSS THE WORLD NOT HATE


----------



## lafitte33

Thanks for all the info you are very generous and loving to put all that energy into sharing it with whomever, it's always encouraging to know that there are still people like you around, thanks again, Lafitte33(Newbie)


----------



## MrPuffAlot

ttt


----------



## MrPuffAlot

bump:

back to front page.


----------



## salmonfisher420

What a great recource! I just learned so much!!! And with the help of you fine folks:holysheep: !!!!!

Thanks


----------



## FUM

Yes,thank for all the useful info. This web site helped me allot when I had questions. And everyone is quick to answer with good advice. Not waiting for days to while your plants are dying. It's awesome to see stoners from all around the world helping one another in one universal interest for the better of man/woman kind. "POWER TO THE PEOPLE" Peace out.


----------



## MaineOutdoorToker420

why would birth control pills be up there??? interesting someone let me kno


----------



## pcduck

MaineOutdoorToker420 said:
			
		

> why would birth control pills be up there??? interesting someone let me kno



You can click on the link above and read all the information and resources that are available to grow mj.


----------



## purplephazes

MaineOutdoorToker420 said:
			
		

> why would birth control pills be up there??? interesting someone let me kno


 A solution of one pill to one gallon of water has been reported to cause increased growth speed in tomato plants. It is possible this will help herb plants too. One treatment administered before flowering and one administered a few weeks before harvesting might help the plant mature faster.


----------



## legalize_freedom

what a wonderful source of information! Thank you!:holysheep:


----------



## Thomas420

"what a wonderful source of information! Thank you" :yeahthat: i agree 100% glad i found this invaluble info dude; many props.


----------



## kenfish99

A question for you............What kind of seeds are generated when pollenated with hermaphrodite pollen? Any particular sex or just more hermies?

Thanks in advance,
Kenfish99


----------



## Hick

..."_Hermies procreate hermies"..._


----------



## baby grass man

thanks for all the wonderful knowledge that you provide for all the new jacks       which i am one of       this is real informative:holysheep:


----------



## tennvol

i think over the last 6 months, i have downloaded and read at least 50+ guides, watched jorge's series and read the hoticulture indoor and outdoor guide along with ed rosenthal's and greg green guides. i have watched mr.green show me how to grow chronic to the seemorebuds series. if its about growing i will leave no stone unturned to read it or watch it. i just luv MJ.  the newbie guide is the ultimate info. source . thanks guys


----------



## big papa7

iam ready to put my plants in ground i have good soil but what about the soil around the plant will it hurt them


----------



## ozzydiodude




----------



## 4u2sm0ke

If I plant a seed in dirt..will the dirt change color?


----------



## crazyjays

MarPassion Thanks for this great info.

I have learned to check to post before i ask in a post. lol
Now i have alot of reading to do tonight.


----------



## lovedenugs

ok im new to indoor growing,and ive had seeds sitting around for awhile n decided to plant them in my closet. well to my suprise without hardly any nutrition added to them or great light sorce they took off pretty fast but my problem is i dont have any traditional jagged leaves they all look like first leaves. all rounded and ive never had a strain like tht before is this common or what do i need to do to fix this?any feedback would be greatly apprieciated.


----------



## Locked

lovedenugs said:
			
		

> ok im new to indoor growing,and ive had seeds sitting around for awhile n decided to plant them in my closet. well to my suprise without hardly any nutrition added to them or great light sorce they took off pretty fast but my problem is i dont have any traditional jagged leaves they all look like first leaves. all rounded and ive never had a strain like tht before is this common or what do i need to do to fix this?any feedback would be greatly apprieciated.



Are you sure you have cannabis growing and not clovers? Pics would sure help. Might have to do with it's less than ideal growing situation. jmo


----------



## lovedenugs

i mean unless i some how got clover seeds which is impossible, i just have never seen this here best pic i could get phone camera sucks..


----------



## homediggie

Thank you,and nice to be here.


----------



## lucyming

I just learned so much!!!

__________________________________________________
SPAM REMOVED


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman

I spent 2 hours reading this over thoroughly and googling alot of stuff. I knew alot of it but i did pick up a few things, good read none the less.


----------



## crazyjays

The Link for >>> Click Here To Open Up The Grow Guide <<<
Cant be found

I will it be back up soon?


----------



## lovbnstoned

having problems getting the grow guide to open ,,, has anyone have n idea, why ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## ozzydiodude

Not Found

The requested URL /forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html was not found on this server.

Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at www.marijuanapassion.com Port 80


----------



## Hick

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> having problems getting the grow guide to open ,,, has anyone have n idea, why ???
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> olstoner :tokie:



Appears to be a dead link fer sure. I edited. the link will now take you directly to the "Growing Resources" page.


----------



## hashcraze956

Again One more Useful source of information. This Forum really rocks !


----------



## lovbnstoned

been to a few sites,, this one beats them all


----------



## Ronnbar

Cheers.


----------



## 8planets8

Great job i always love to read so this gives me more information to absorb what ever i can find to help my little ones the more happy i become thank you for turning us on to all that info.88888888


----------



## adamwalkner

So if you really want to know my thinking about Newbies, Read this before you Post a Question, then i will tell you that ok i Read all these Rules and Regulations, which you mention here buddy. So i am also Agree with all of them. I promise that i never break them any time as well as trying to make a great Identification in this Forum Website.


----------



## David_willis

Thanx for the info... :chuck: :aok:


----------



## JBird325

Awesome!


----------



## CVD1983

I couldn't find the information I seeked. I've read that when it comes to nutrients, you should ease into it. Slowly ramping up to full strength, then again easing as you reach the end of your grow. I'm at full strength now, week 5 of flower and wanted to know if I should start easing off or continue full strength for couple more weeks? Any advice or experience be appreciated.


----------



## WeedHopper

I never stop feeding my girls. I chop their *** when they have stuffed their selves and our throwing up Trichomes.  :rofl: Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AluminumMonster

At week 6 of an 8 week flower time, cut out all nitrogen, and increase your P-K booster to max. Feed like so until the end. 

You don't starve a cow before slaughter  do ya?


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------

